# How to bifurcate your nose



## Faustus (Jun 23, 2021)

This is a little trick I discovered when I was younger that makes some people feel a bit weird about their noses. Give it a try!

Essentially, the flesh covering the bottom of the nose where the nostrils is split lightly in two places: the Supratip Break up where the soft tissue meets the cartilaginous septum at the bridge, and the Infratip Break where it meets the septum between the nostrils. This separates the tip of the nose into two parts called 'Domes'. In some people, the split is actually visible at the tip of the nose, but in most people you can feel it. Here's how:

Place the tip of your index finger on the tip of your nose 
Press very, very lightly until you feel a little dimple
Wiggle your finger just a little bit to the left and right

You should feel two distinctly separate bits of flesh moving.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 23, 2021)

Instructions unclear- am now stuck somewhere in Los Angeles traffic.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 24, 2021)

Kinda gross, but neat!


----------



## Ramjet (Jun 24, 2021)

Thanks, I hate it


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 24, 2021)

Can't feel nothin.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 24, 2021)

I found a booger


----------

